
DigitalOcean broken droplet. Cannot recover - smith2008
Yesterday DigitalOcean made an update on their nodes in NY3 location. After that one of my servers got broken. I received very limited support from them and still cannot recover it. I lost tons of user data and do not know what else I can do. Is there anyone who could advice? Please.
======
nanis
In my case, I had them mount the rescue/recovery environment, and booted into
that. I think I had to mount the HD image, and configure networking, but I was
able to create an archive from the available data, and transfer it out.

I had never encountered a problem like this with any other VPS providers. To
this date, my favorite is [https://www.nu42.com/2015/06/linode-kvm-
upgrade.html](https://www.nu42.com/2015/06/linode-kvm-upgrade.html) where,
over the years, my VPS went through several free upgrades performance upgrades
without any hitches.

So, assuming you can still stop the droplet, do so. Contact DO, ask them to
mount the rescue recovery environment. See what you can see at that point.
Good luck.

~~~
smith2008
Thanks, I did that and got to the droplet. It is running different kernel and
my drive was mounted to it ( or at least I think this is the case ). I am
still stuck and cannot export my Mysql DB. Any ideas about that one?

~~~
nanis
Of course, that's the point: You are running under the rescue kernel.

Is the path to your database directory still the same? If not, edit your
configuration to point to the new location, try to use mysql tools.

If you cannot use mysql tools, you need to provide very detailed and ample
diagnostic information to for anyone to be able to help you diagnose why you
can't use them.

An alternative is to create another droplet with the exact same configuration,
install the exact same MySQL version on it, use the exact same configuration
file, and copy over the data files.

Good luck.

